# somthing wrong with the color



## Hossam (Mar 6, 2015)

I am about to buy this 5 months old female german shepherd but its color looks a bit tricky or maybe the owner coloerd her i am concerned about the color, here are some images of her








i need someone to tell if there is any disqualifictions in this female , also its a workline germn sheoherd which means that she does'nt have angled back.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Hossam, 

Your pictures didn't show up.  can you try and post them again?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

pictures still not showing up. for me, color is not really an issue. i doubt the breeder used color, what would be the point?


----------

